# Farscape



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2003)

Tonight's episode was *excellent*.  I can't believe those talking monkeys at the Sci-Fi Channel are cancelling that show!

Cthulhu is outraged.  Cthulhu will eat those in charge of the Sci-Fi Channel feet first.  Then, Great Cthulhu will place the MartialTalk moderators in charge.  As reward for their service, Cthulhu will eat them last.

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Tonight's episode was excellent.  I can't believe those talking monkeys at the Sci-Fi Channel are cancelling that show!
> 
> Cthulhu is outraged.  Cthulhu will eat those in charge of the Sci-Fi Channel feet first.  Then, Great Cthulhu will place the MartialTalk moderators in charge.  As reward for their service, Cthulhu will eat them last.
> ...




I am not one to tell Cthulhu anything, yet I make a suggestion, borrow the money and produce it yourself?

OR make someone else dream a good idea of taking over the project? Bribe them with a month off from you? OR maybe any night that a new episode is air'ed then you will give them a night of Cthulhu Free dreams???

Just some thoughts

(* PS: The shock therapy is working great. *)  :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 17, 2003)

In all seriousness, I wish another network would pick it up.  Unfortunately, production costs per episode are very high, so I can see why most U.S. networks would be wary of it.

Stupid hairless monkeys.  

Cthulhu


----------



## J-kid (Jan 18, 2003)

Why and when are they cancelling the show.  I also like farscape, Star Trek, Star Gate Sg1, Star Wars, LEXX,Any scifi anima funny comedy i am there.  But the best Sci Fi ever Gos to Babelon 5 That was the greatest ever scifi series.  For anima The top 2 Akira and Princess mononke. 
Funnyest serious in comedy South Park.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Cthulhu is outraged.  Cthulhu will eat those in charge of the Sci-Fi Channel feet first.  Then, Great Cthulhu will place the MartialTalk moderators in charge.  As reward for their service, Cthulhu will eat them last.
> 
> Cthulhu *



Remind me to never, ever piss off *Cthulhu*. I'm a TKDist, I most definitely need my feet... :anic:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 18, 2003)

Show is being cancelled supposedly because of poor ratings.  Of course, they changed the show's timeslot to a later hour.  Also, the ratings drop was very slight.

I just think the people at Sci-Fi Channel got a sudden case of the stupids.

The new episodes they're showing (of the last season) have been terrific.  This makes it all the more depressing, knowing the show is getting axed and the crew doesn't get a chance to end it the way they'd like.

Yes, Mighty Cthulhu will eat them slowly, chewing each limb several times before swallowing.

Cthulhu


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 19, 2003)

HA,HA,HA...:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

"I just think the people at Sci-Fi Channel got a sudden case of the stupids."

Hmmm....canceling a hit series, in all likelyhood to make room for the bastardized piece of **** they are putting together under the 'BattleStar' name....

Its not a case of the stupids...its a whole warehouse load!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 19, 2003)

If you look at history, Sci-Fi never lets a series go over 5 years.
Or at least all my anal retentive sci-fi friends tell me this.

I wish they would bring back

Good Vs Evil Now that was good Television! :rofl:


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Judo-kid _
> *Why and when are they cancelling the show.  I also like farscape, Star Trek, Star Gate Sg1, Star Wars, LEXX,Any scifi anima funny comedy i am there.  But the best Sci Fi ever Gos to Babelon 5 That was the greatest ever scifi series.  For anima The top 2 Akira and Princess mononke.
> Funnyest serious in comedy South Park. *




I never would have guessed that you were an Akira and Princess Mononoke fan.


----------



## qizmoduis (Jan 20, 2003)

Farscape is being cancelled, because the wonks at USA networks (which contains the SciFi channel) realized that they will make more money by throwing every possible combination of mystical nonsense at viewers in every possible timeslot.  They'll probably expand John Edwards (bleh!) and add Animal Planet's Pet Psychic (double bleh!) to the roster.  Who needs a million dollar-per-episode show with semi-decent ratings when you can spend $10 and talk to a chicken?  Why bother paying for a decent story when you can spend .001% and get a bad stage magician with an act that wouldn't fool a mental midget, yet gets the highest ratings in the channel's history, because mental midgets are, apparently, quite rare, being at the top of the bell curve.

And don't even get me started on Sightings.

Bleh! Double Bleh!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *Farscape is being cancelled, because the wonks at USA networks (which contains the SciFi channel) realized that they will make more money by throwing every possible combination of mystical nonsense at viewers in every possible timeslot.  They'll probably expand John Edwards (bleh!) and add Animal Planet's Pet Psychic (double bleh!) to the roster.  Who needs a million dollar-per-episode show with semi-decent ratings when you can spend $10 and talk to a chicken?  Why bother paying for a decent story when you can spend .001% and get a bad stage magician with an act that wouldn't fool a mental midget, yet gets the highest ratings in the channel's history, because mental midgets are, apparently, quite rare, being at the top of the bell curve.
> 
> And don't even get me started on Sightings.
> ...



I am not sure I truly got your feelings. I get teh feeling by reading between the lines that you are holding back. Don't Hold back and tell us how you truly feel!  :rofl: 

Nice Post!


----------



## qizmoduis (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I am not sure I truly got your feelings. I get teh feeling by reading between the lines that you are holding back. Don't Hold back and tell us how you truly feel!  :rofl:
> 
> Nice Post! *



 

Ironically, I don't even like Farscape.  I just absolutely despise money-grubbing snake-oil salesmen like Edwards or that silly woman on Animal Planet.  Good grief!  She spouts substandard animal and pet psychology she cribbed from a high-school textbook, bleats a few lines about the pet feeling sad when they don't get fed on time, and walks away with a big, fat paycheck and videos of morons gushing about how incredible she is.


:soapbox:

Oops!

I got triggered again.  Where's that extinguisher?  Was I too subtle?


----------



## Blindside (Jan 22, 2003)

Regarding Farscape again....

Does anyone know if they are were able to conclude the show, or will it just end with some season finale with a cliff-hanger.

Even a one episode wrap-up piece would be nice.

Lamont


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 22, 2003)

From all the reviews I've seen, the actors and crew keep saying they would have liked at least one more season to end the show on their terms.  That could indicate either possibility.  I think they had finished filming season four before they announced the series cancellation.

Bastards.

Cthulhu


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 22, 2003)

I dont know.....I was never really a fan. It had some good episodes, but like Buffy the Vampire Slayer it just got kinda boring after a while. :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont know.....I was never really a fan. It had some good episodes, but like Buffy the Vampire Slayer it just got kinda boring after a while. :shrug: *



Mob, Mob Mob,

Say it ain't so?????

Buffy Boring????

Why from the first time I saw the movie to the whole show I have loved it.

The idea of a nice young girl/lady who can kick @$$ and it come naturally to her.

And I had such hi hopes fo you my young one.  



:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Mob, Mob Mob,
> 
> Say it ain't so?????
> ...



After the whole thingy under the school stuff and Riley I got bored and moved onto bigger and better things. I havnt been bothered to watch since then. :shrug:


----------



## Marginal (Jan 24, 2003)

Can't really blame you for getting bored by Riley. On the other hand, the last two seasons have been very good.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *Can't really blame you for getting bored by Riley. On the other hand, the last two seasons have been very good. *



Havnt really been bothered to watch since Riley. I did however catch the all singing episode. Very funny stuff! :rofl:


----------



## Marginal (Jan 25, 2003)

One of the best Buffy moments was when Buffy foiled the trio (three nerds who used their talents for evil) for the first time head to head against them. They made the usual corny villian speech, then the leader blasted off with a jet pack. 

Buffy: "Oh come on!"

Second guy tries to take off after making similar threats, shoots head first into an awning, and knocks himself out. Thrid guy is standing around complaining about not getting a jet pack....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *One of the best Buffy moments was when Buffy foiled the trio (three nerds who used their talents for evil) for the first time head to head against them. They made the usual corny villian speech, then the leader blasted off with a jet pack.
> 
> Buffy: "Oh come on!"
> ...




Are these the same three who made the invisible gun???

THose guys Rocked:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 25, 2003)

I loved Buffy to death when it was all about having fun with those moments of seriouseness like Buffy losing her "flower" and then Angel going mad......WICKED STORYLINE. But then it got all seriouse with Riley and so on and thats the real reason why I stopped watching. But your right I caught some of the episodes on Sky One and without Riley it is much better. Not sure whats going on with the whole Willow Lesbian thing though.......Musta miss that. :asian:


----------



## Marginal (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Are these the same three who made the invisible gun???
> 
> THose guys Rocked:rofl: *


Yep. The blond guy's still a hoot. Gave a long speech on the empowerment women must feel once they realize they're capable of brining a life into the world last week. 

Generally it's upped up the humor angst ratio so it's closer to seasons 1-3 vs Riley and Glory era Buffy wich was pretty much all angst...


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> *Yep. The blond guy's still a hoot. Gave a long speech on the empowerment women must feel once they realize they're capable of brining a life into the world last week.
> 
> Generally it's upped up the humor angst ratio so it's closer to seasons 1-3 vs Riley and Glory era Buffy wich was pretty much all angst... *



Sounds good


----------



## mrhnau (May 4, 2007)

Boy, this is an old thread  suprised I found it...

anyways, in response, they did make "Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars". I found it very much of a let down. The series was so well made and original, and I was hoping for a bit more from the conclusion.

Anyways, me and my wife are huge fans  I bit the bullet and got the entire series on DVD. We were just talking last night of going through the entire series again  Such awesome writing...

We are also fans of Stargate. I just heard they are making a new series based on that. Stargate Universe!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (May 4, 2007)

I wasn't let down by The Peacekeeper Wars at all.  If they didn't make it, we would have been left hanging.  My only complaint was that I thought it was a little rushed.  If they could have made it into a week long mini-series instead of the two day thing, it could have been better.


----------



## mrhnau (May 4, 2007)

fnorfurfoot said:


> I wasn't let down by The Peacekeeper Wars at all.  If they didn't make it, we would have been left hanging.  My only complaint was that I thought it was a little rushed.  If they could have made it into a week long mini-series instead of the two day thing, it could have been better.



That was one of my major complaints about it... the series was very relaxed, taking their time to let the plot develop and develop the characters. There was so much character depth, and PKW just did not have that feel at all...


----------



## Kreth (May 4, 2007)

I've been catching reruns on a couple of channels recently (WBU and WGN). In fact, it's on WBU at 1pm today if your cable carries it. It's a bit annoying though, when I found them, they were finishing up season 4. After the last episode, they jumped into the middle of season 2 for some strange reason.


----------

